# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Recherche du descriptif des tags ID3V2 pour MP3

## slayess

Bonjour,

J'ai cherch veinement le descriptif de la norme des MP3 avec tags ID3V2 en vein. J'ai tent une recherche sur le site ID3.org sans succs galement. Quelqu'un serait'il dja tomb dessus par avance ?

Merci par avance.
P.S : j'ai dja trouv celui pour l'ID3V1.

----------

